# Is the 50D's micro-adjustment for AF useful?  You bet it is.



## inTempus (Feb 5, 2009)

I kept feeling like my 24-70mm f/2.8L was just a little off, but it wasn't enough to really cause me concern.  Some images were spot on focus wise and others seemed ever so very slightly out of focus right where I wanted the focus to be (mostly noticeable at f/2.8 ).

So I downloaded a focus test, as a sanity check.  Sure enough, the lens was ever so slightly (one micro-adjustment) front focusing.







So I went into my 50D's menu system and brought up the micro-adjustment for the 24-70.  I gave it one click of "back" adjustment and took another test shot.






Bingo.  

I had the same feeling about my 40D but I never tested it.  It too was ever so slight, but I really didn't want to send it into Canon just to be sure.  It really wasn't enough to be concerned about.  

I would say the micro-adjustment of the 50D is well worth it.

Just one more reason I'm happy as a lark I upgraded.


----------



## rubbertree (Feb 5, 2009)

wow! That is pretty cool!


----------



## inTempus (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, I thought it was really cool.    It was off so little, even looking at the test picture I was thinking... "is it really off or is it just me".  Then I made the adjustment and looked at the next pic and realized I wasn't nuts and the feature kicks butt!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 5, 2009)

That is indeed a great feature.  

My only concern is: what if it was your lens that was out of alignment...do you have to re-adjust it when you switch lenses?


----------



## inTempus (Feb 5, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> That is indeed a great feature.
> 
> My only concern is: what if it was your lens that was out of alignment...do you have to re-adjust it when you switch lenses?


Nope, the 50D remembers each lens you own and automatically adjusts the settings when you attach that lens.  When I went into the menu and enabled the micro-adjustment feature, it asked me if I wanted to profile the attached lens.  I told it yes, then it went to a new screen that showed the lens (EF 24-70 f/2.8L USM) and presented me with an adjustment bar.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 5, 2009)

Well that is uber cool.  Damn....I need a 50D.


----------



## inTempus (Feb 5, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> Well that is uber cool.  Damn....I need a 50D.


Hehe, I suspect you have higher end equipment than my lowly 50D.  

I just ran the same test on my EF 70-200mm F/2.8L IS USM lens and it was spot on, no need for adjustment.

I'm all set.

Bring on the weekend!


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 5, 2009)

Big Mike uses a pair of 20D's quite proudly


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 5, 2009)

That's right.  

As much as I'd love some newer cameras, my 20Ds have been doing the job quite well for me so I haven't needed to upgrade (or haven't been able to justify the expense).  Maybe this year if business is good.


----------



## EOS_JD (Feb 5, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> That's right.
> 
> As much as I'd love some newer cameras, my 20Ds have been doing the job quite well for me so I haven't needed to upgrade (or haven't been able to justify the expense). Maybe this year if business is good.


 
Mike even the 40D is a HUGE upgrade to the 20D. I use the 40 as my main and my 20D as my backup (still a capable camera though)


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 5, 2009)

I know...at times I'm seriously jonesing for a 50D or even a 40D.  I was surprised that the 50D came out so early after the release of the 40D....so now I'm torn.  The 40D is a great upgrade and can be had at a great price...but the 50D is the newer technology.  

If I can secure a couple more bookings...I'll probably get something right away...but it's looking to be a slow year and with the new baby...money isn't exactly growing on trees these days


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 5, 2009)

I've always had this image of mike wielding two 20D's at the same time, snapping pics old-west-showdown style.

I need to get out more.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 5, 2009)

Mike, the 5D MKII has that feature as well. That and you can shoot wedding between 3200 ISO and 6400 ISO...hint hint..


----------



## inTempus (Feb 5, 2009)

Village Idiot said:


> That and you can shoot wedding between 3200 ISO and 6400 ISO...hint hint..


Oh please, not you too?  Another 50D basher...

I shoot wedding pics all the time at 3200 ISO.  The pics look fine.

Here's one from last weekend.






I forgot the


----------



## Samanax (Feb 6, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> Oh please, not you too?  Another 50D basher...
> 
> I shoot wedding pics all the time at 3200 ISO.  The pics look fine.
> 
> Here's one from last weekend.


Awesome shot :thumbsup:.


----------



## inTempus (Feb 6, 2009)

Samanax said:


> Awesome shot :thumbsup:.


Thanks!

I even did the lens cap test at 3200 ISO and found the results to be amazing.


----------



## Eldrich (Feb 6, 2009)

hey Tharmsen, got a link to the focus test download?  I might try that myself with my 50D.

Thanks


----------



## inTempus (Feb 6, 2009)

Eldrich said:


> hey Tharmsen, got a link to the focus test download?  I might try that myself with my 50D.
> 
> Thanks


Here ya go.

Download Focus Test Chart - Digital Camera Reviews & Photography Tips


----------



## Eldrich (Feb 6, 2009)

great thanks!  I could have looked for one myself, but since you already did the work and it worked well, I figured I'd piggy back off your effort   I'll have to try this out this weekend


----------

